# canister vs wet/dry



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

Which is better? And why? I like the sealed canister idea, but the wet/dry seems more versatile. I want to add one of these to a salt water tank and probably one to my P tank. I need to get rid of the hang ons, since its the only way I can keep my damn cat out of the tank ??? I spend hours sifting his fricken hair out of the water......and one day I may find his skeleton in there


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

well you can make your own wet/dry filters if you want ... I am not sure how complicated it is but many people have made their own. maybe you could try doing that if you are mechanicaly inclined


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Supernate has some instructions on his website regarding making your own wet/dry filter. You can find it in the Links section. If you try this and have success, please let us know!


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

wet/dry by far. extremely easy to build, cheaper, and maintenance is a snap.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Just build a wet/dry. You can find plans on the internet or go with supernates plans. Also you will be saving lots of money by building it.


----------



## ezlife (Jan 25, 2003)

does anybody have a link to supernates wet/dry DIY?, i am intrested in reading about it.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Just check his member profile.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

DIY page

there you go


----------



## xjfella95 (Feb 6, 2003)

Hey supernate, what do you use for a mechanical filter on your wet dry?

-BSM


----------

